# 2015 Pathfinder No Heat at Idle



## jeff75 (Dec 31, 2017)

Hey guys, I'm looking for any information on this issue that I'm having. I've searched this topic heavily online and found a few possible faults yet my dealership is saying everything is operating normally. 
Last week I purchased a used 2015 Pathfinder Platinum (53,000km / 33,000 miles) for my wife from a dealership in BC Canada (temperature at pickup was around the freezing mark). Then drove it 2000 Kms back home which is in central Canada. Upon arriving home where the outside temperature has been sitting between -20C (-4F) and -30C (-22F) we've immediately noticed that when we come to a stop, within 5 seconds the air starts running cold. Like really cold. Then once we start driving again, the heat returns. I ensured the coolant was full. I also attempted to burp any possible air in the system. But I'm not certain whether any air came out or not.

I dropped it off at my local dealership and they reported that the engine is coming up to the correct temperature, and the thermostat is opening and closing properly. One thing they said they found was the vents located in the 3rd row seating area have a reduced flow and appear the be letting excessive AC air through. Other than that, there doesn't appear to be anything wrong. I have another appointment next week so their AC technician can have a more in-depth look at our vehicle. 

Our previous vehicle was a 2004 Toyota Sienna which in these same conditions, threw a lot of heat out whether driving or at idle. Of course my wife has set that as her benchmark and won't accept anything less. I'm afraid if we can't get this solved, then we'll have to sell.

Any ways, are there any 2015 Pathfinder owners on here that can tell me how there vehicle is for heat in the winter? 

Or any others whom can add their 2 cents?

Thanks guys,

Jeff


----------



## K in Iowa (Jun 23, 2015)

Jeff,
Had this same problem on a 2011 Pathfinder. Thermostat OK, heat OK other than at idle. My system had an air bubble in the cooling system and needed to be "burped", and then topped off. If I remember correctly, they took the rad cap off when it was cold, then squeezed the upper and lower hoses until the bubble came out. The system was then noticeably low. Topped it off and problem solved.

K


----------



## jeff75 (Dec 31, 2017)

Thanks K. I hope it's that simple. I attempted to burp it last week but I couldn't get a tight enough seal between the funnel and the rad. They're doing a rad flush tomorrow so we'll see if that fixes the problem.


----------



## jeff75 (Dec 31, 2017)

Completed the rad flush and it worked. Lots of heat. Wife is happy.


----------



## SylerRogue (Jul 4, 2015)

Jeff75, thank for the post and the followup. I will keep this info should the need arise. Happy Wife is a Happy Life!!!!!!!!


----------

